# msk:watchdog timeout on Marvell 88E8057 PCI-E Gigabit Ether



## uubsd (Dec 23, 2013)

First time install bsd FreeBSD 10.0-RC2 on my ThinkCentre m6100t.[ ]Had some tr*o*uble. The NIC is a Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8057 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller.[ ]Freebsd FreeBSD can recongnaize and use msk as its driver. It can works only *a* few seconds then 
	
	



```
msk0: watchdog timeout
```

Have tr*ied* to use ndisgen to use a Windows XP driver. NEVER works at all. Google found some old mails on msk about the watchdog timeout bug on Feb 2012, tried different version of msk in CVS, none helped.

Are there any solutions that may be help? Thanks.


----------

